# Amplitude scope



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Does anyone know how to make the amplitude scope smaller on an HDS 12? Seems like it's about an inch and a half or 2 wide not sure why. Any info helps thanks


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

I asked the pro`s at bbc,and they said no way to adjust it. i have always used it when running out.


----------



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks and I use it to, but just wondered why it took up so much of the screen.


----------

